# time to stock up on gear part 1: tree stand



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

well, ive got most everything i need to have a good deer hunt, but because of the area i am going to start hunting, i need to change my tactics, right now, im looking for an inexpensive stand(preferably a ladderstand), i found one that was pretty basic, it was a 15ft hunters view ladder stand for 59 bucks, and im wondering if anyone knows the quality of these, all ive ever done is sit on the ground, but im trying to increase my odds of success, i found a couple of accessory kits for this stand going from 15 bucks to 30 bucks, these included, arm rests, seat cushions, and a shooting rail, id probably go with the arm rests and seat cushions, but anyway, thanks for reading, any advice or suggestions are appreciated, dlip


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Brutus LD Ladder Stand - 2003 Model 
Special Buy! 
The stout dependability of the Brutus LW Hang-On Stand with a detachable 15-ft. steel ladder for increased stability and ease of entry. Huge 24" x 30" platform is constructed of lightweight aluminum for convenient carry and setup, and has a comfortable built-in footrest. Platform and ladder team up to create an extra-secure 500-lb. weight capacity. You can swivel 360° on the padded, height-adjustable seat. Seat locks in the upright position to create more standing room. Hang-on stand can be used independently of ladder. Comes complete with ladder, seven accessory mounting points, three ratchet straps with a 3,300-lb. rating, five point safety harness, T-screw, 30 ft. of camo rope, adjustable stabilizer bar and carry bag. 
Weight: 48 lbs. 
Weight Capacity: 500 lbs. 
Brutus LD Ladder Stand - 2003 Model Item: QR-416565 
Price: $129.99










dlip: I generally hunt from portables but if I were to buy a ladder stand I would definately check this one out from Cabela's. The swivel seat this one has is a HUGE feature overlooked by a lot of manufacturers in my opinion. I have one in a portable and really think it is a nice feature. (I made that one.)  The price is very reasonable at $130.00. *I do not like cheap, Mickey Mouse stands that give me a sense of insecurity when getting in and out. * I'm not sure about the quality of the stand you mentioned, but I think that you get what you pay for when it comes to some of the gear that's out there. For $59.00 you did O.K if it's anything at all. Definately get the padded seat. Good luck with the new tactic.
:beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I've had fine luck with the $59 15' ladder stands (got a bunch a cabelas a couple of years ago).

Seat cushion would be nice, but skip the armrests as they will only impede your ability to look around the tree. I also like to mount a steel screw in step in the tree on my right side (harder to swing around on that side so it won't get in the way of any archery shots) to hang gear and bags on. The only problem we have is finding a tree that is straight enough or skinny enough to get the straps around.


----------

